# High Cost of Insulation in Ontario



## GuyBooth (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm about to insulate my attic with OC R40 fiberglass bats. The price of a 48 sq ft bundle at my local Home Depot (Toronto) is $59.77. In Gloucester (Ottawa area) it is $41.25.
Does anyone have experience in making Home Depot match their prices? This Toronto price is 50% higher, and it represents about $400 on my project.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Blown in is better than batts. You will find that you are wasting money putting batt insulation in the attic.


----------



## GuyBooth (Jun 9, 2010)

Gregzoll, thanks for replying, but with all due respect - your reply bears no relation to my question. My choice of insulation is based on much thought and many factors. But I want to know why prices in one location are so different from prices in another, and how to negotiate them in my favour.


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Homedepot will not match the price unless it is a local store. 

As to the negotiating in my xp they are less then able to help in the store. But if you find the same insulation locally and get a quote they will match it without question.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

GuyBooth said:


> Gregzoll, thanks for replying, but with all due respect - your reply bears no relation to my question. My choice of insulation is based on much thought and many factors. But I want to know why prices in one location are so different from prices in another, and how to negotiate them in my favour.


Home Depot is in the business to make money. If you want to negotiate prices, consult with a contractor that does nothing but insulation. They will tell you the same thing I told you, that batts do nothing for insulating the attic space, to help make the living space better in comfortability, and that Blown-in is the best way to go.

Costs will be lower with blown-in vs. batts, once you start looking at the bottom line.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

GuyBooth said:


> I'm about to insulate my attic with OC R40 fiberglass bats. The price of a 48 sq ft bundle at my local Home Depot (Toronto) is $59.77. In Gloucester (Ottawa area) it is $41.25.
> Does anyone have experience in making Home Depot match their prices? This Toronto price is 50% higher, and it represents about $400 on my project.



Go with cellulose anyway.

+1 to the blown in recommendation.


----------



## anesthes (Jan 21, 2011)

GuyBooth said:


> I'm about to insulate my attic with OC R40 fiberglass bats. The price of a 48 sq ft bundle at my local Home Depot (Toronto) is $59.77. In Gloucester (Ottawa area) it is $41.25.
> Does anyone have experience in making Home Depot match their prices? This Toronto price is 50% higher, and it represents about $400 on my project.


I'm not an insulator, however I recently bought a ton of insulation (like 60 batts). I found that home depot reduced the per-batt price by around $5 each for bulk purchases over 10 units. 

I, like you, used batts because I didn't want to have to staple up a moisture barrier, then rent the machine to blow it all around, and measure it to make sure I get the height correct for R38 full height (including over the wall cavity). Perhaps it would have been a non-issue for a pro, but I wasn't about to hire someone.

-- Joe


----------

